# DxO Optics Pro 9: cost of upgrade from version 8?



## Perio (Oct 23, 2014)

Hello guys, I hope you all are doing just fine. I'm thinking about getting DxO Optics Pro 9 Elite and have the following question. Has anybody upgraded from version 8 to version 9, and if so how much did this upgrade cost you? I'm thinking whether or not it'd be cheaper to get version 8 and then upgrade to version 9, or just get version 9. Unfortunately, DxO wants me to enter the serial number before I'd be able to check how much the upgrade costs. Thanks in advance. Take care.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 23, 2014)

I believe the v8 to v9 upgrade cost is $99 for the Elite version.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 23, 2014)

You may also find some Black Friday discounts coming up. They have to compete for the buyers dollar.

Adorama has 1 new pro 8 Elite left for $150 on ebay with free shipping, so you would save $50 on the upgrade.


----------



## Perio (Oct 23, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> You may also find some Black Friday discounts coming up. They have to compete for the buyers dollar.
> 
> Adorama has 1 new pro 8 Elite left for $150 on ebay with free shipping, so you would save $50 on the upgrade.



There's one version 9 item for about $250 on ebay, so I guess it's just easier if I pick it up instead of messing up with upgrade. Thanks guys, you're always very helpful.


----------

